# Jesse's A3.



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Newer pics.. Waiting on the lips still... :banghead:








































Dirty, Just got it all together... A LOT to finish up. More to come soon...


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

bagged A3 are my favoriteeeee


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Ahhhh, and one more for the A3 team. Welcome, sir.


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

Clean man :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

so fresh


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks. On order are new lips, They sit a little to far in for me... 

Like I said I still have a lot to finish up but I thought I'd take a quick picture and post it up. :beer:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

ballin' for sure. 

i knew this car won't be stock for long. good work dude and can't wait to see more out of this. :beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

You know you gotta post more pics!! 

Finally made it man  Congrats


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

nap83 said:


> ballin' for sure.
> 
> i knew this car won't be stock for long. good work dude and can't wait to see more out of this. :beer:


 Haha, just one for now. Yea, finally made it!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:heart: A3's.


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

Love it:thumbup:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Car, Meet ground.


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Sittingly very prettily . You notched already? You seem to be sitting low off the bat. :thumbup:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yessir. Notched it the day after getting the bags on. 

I can't decide if I want to put the bigger lips on or keep it sitting how it is now... Decisions decision... 

And I will get some actual good pictures up sometime soon... 

I can't go any lower... The ground wont let me.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this is a good one jesse. 

bigger lips in the back?


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't decide man. They are 8 front and 9 rear right now.. I can either keep them as is which is semetrical all around or go bigger and have them flush with the fenders. 

I can't decide which way to go...


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

looks good now but damn would i like to get that fender and lip to touch on the rears :laugh:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

If I touch rears, I'm touching fronts.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks clean...:thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

3-0-4 said:


> If I touch rears, I'm touching fronts.


 good call.


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

lovin it:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

3-0-4 said:


> The ground wont let me.


 That son-of-a-b**** ground...


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

loved your mk3 but the A3 is just so banging!!! put fat lips in the rear let the fronts tuck :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure what I want to do yet..


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

either way the car is sitting nice and pretty sir. 

job well done. :beer:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank ya sir. SOme more surprises still to come. Get some Rollers yet?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

got 15's this time around... we'll see what happens with that.


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Good choice. Any Mk3s for sale local? Good, unRusty Car?.. haha. I need a Daily


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good jesse:beer:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you sir.


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

Eye :heart: A3's!!


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to the club, its an elite club


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

guiltyblade said:


> Welcome to the club, its an elite club


 We're a bunch of jerkoffs.


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

eurotrsh said:


> We're a bunch of jerkoffs.


 I'll fit right in. :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

3-0-4 said:


> Good choice. Any Mk3s for sale local? Good, unRusty Car?.. haha. I need a Daily


 no longer a dc resident  if you're local to me now, that would be a diff story.


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

I can travel for something worth the drive.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

jesse doing work :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

3-0-4 said:


> I can travel for something worth the drive.


 pnw jesse.  

there is a damn sick non-rust cleeeeeeaaannn jazz blue vr6 gti in oregon on RS' worth the penny pinch :laugh:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

buy my mk3


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought you were in Ohio. Nevermind. 

And Mike, No.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Curious to see how you did your management :beer:


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

looks super sexy! what is the diameter of the wheels? they look bigger than 17's :sly:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

17"


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfect! the missus just bought a new a3 cabriolet so im keen to bag it and put my 17" RS's on the thing! 

looks great mate, you should organize a proper photoshoot for this badboy


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

It isn't finished.. When it is, I will. Wheels are coming off and getting redone with new everything, and a few other things. I got a few nice shots today from my friend. When he sends them to me I will post them on here.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

this car is fire!! love a3's


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

New pics up. :thumbup:


----------

